# 3x3 video nuno rocha... simpatico!



## jesus_lomor (Jun 7, 2010)

El corto que vas de ver es de *Nuno Rocha*, un joven realizador portugués que sabe muy bien sintetizar sus historias sin usar palabras. En este caso es la historia de un geek que vence a la capacidad física y al talento con los deportes con inteligencia y formulas matemáticas. Y aunque pueda resultar una exageración y un chiste, lo que pasa en el video ocurre de forma común en la vida real

Como extra no dejes de ver *Momentos*, del mismo realizador. Después que veas este corto no dejaras de seguirle la pista a Nuno Rocha.

http://vimeo.com/6761817


Lo encontre por la red.. me parecio muy simpaticon el video... Saludos

um.. algo raro paro con el mensaje...disculpen...


----------

